# Too big of a job for me, need quote!



## Islandfever (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi -I possibly have an upcoming job in October for 900-1200 shirts. That's a bit much for me at this point and I would like some quotes if any of you fulfillment peoples would be so kind as to PM me for details. Or, I'll give you the details here and you can PM me the quotes.

Guess this may require several quotes.

4 color full front on white shirts

4 color full front on color shirts (possibly with an underbase)

And just in case I can !wow! this potential customer with a 3 color design…..same as above but 3 colors only.

Thanks and I look forward to your PMs.


----------



## bilalhk (Feb 26, 2014)

hey i could charge :
4 colors full front white for .75
4color full front colors 1



contact me at [email protected]


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

bilalhk said:


> hey i could charge :
> 4 colors full front white for .75
> 4color full front colors 1
> 
> ...


Including the shirt?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

please see your PM


----------



## JRuacho (Oct 5, 2012)

Were are you located? Would you be so kind to send me a PM so I can quote the job for you, incluiding shipping. We are located in Chihuahua,México. We have a very good business relationship with Gildan here in México and operate on automated presses. I'm sure we can give you a very good price.


----------

